# Green Chromis weird activity



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

I bought a Chromis for my 20g tank about 4-5 weeks ago. I only have the one chromis and live rock. The water paramaters are all good. For some reason for the last two weeks, my Chromis stays stationary in a vertical position along each of the walls. I dont know if its because he wants another tank mate or whats going on. Please help me!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

SaltwaterTaylor14 said:


> I bought a Chromis for my 20g tank about 4-5 weeks ago. I only have the one chromis and live rock. The water paramaters are all good. For some reason for the last two weeks, my Chromis stays stationary in a vertical position along each of the walls. I dont know if its because he wants another tank mate or whats going on. Please help me!


 Got me. Not heard that one.


----------

